# Insurance in TX



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

Im considering moving to TX to be closer to family. I currently drive for Flex here in NY and have a commercial insurance policy. 

I want to continue driving for Flex in TX but don't know what to do for insurance and I don't think I can keep my current insurance. Any ideas on who has good insurance in TX at a good price?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

You don't need commercial insurance in other States. (well here in VA we don't need it, just the regular one)


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks. I've heard too many bad stories about using regular car insurance for ridesharing and making deliveries. I have commercial insurance and I've been reading the blogs about a new insurance policy they offer. I'll give that a try. I also saw they have it in almost all states so you may be in luck too...

Thanks again!


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

I ended up with Progressive. They have a local delivery policy for Texas. About $100/month for what I got. I had a GEICO policy for ridesharing, but it did not cover delivery, so they told me, and never got back to me with a policy offer that would.

My personal insurance agent told me that my personal auto policy would be "non-renewed" if the company learned that I was delivering. The Amazon policy did not help with that. I decided it was not worth the risk.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

As far as I've read commercial insurance is only "required" in a few states, New York being one of them. Amazon covers drivers and you're insured when doing deliveries, you can read the policy via the app in the help section. As long as you have insurance they cover at least your liability. The one issue is if you cause an accident. The policy reads if you already have comprehensive coverage the Amazon policy also covers you. If not, you're not covered. Find that kind of odd myself but that's what it says. Not sure why it makes a difference, Amazon should cover both in my opinion. 
Additional insurance is of course not a bad thing but that's $1200 a year right off the top. That's 16 4 hour blocks just to pay my insurance??!! No thanks.......and that probably ONLY covers you when you're delivering. 
Seems a better option if not required to just add comprehensive if you don't have it? Then you're covered all the time.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Just because Amazon, Uber, Lyft, Postmates, DoorDash, etc., *say* that you don't need additional insurance, or your STATE doesn't require it, does NOT mean your INSURANCE COMPANY is going to cover you.

An auto insurance policy for PERSONAL USE of your vehicle, is just for that - which is for your daily personal use (commute to/from work or school; limited work-related travel; personal use around town; vacation trips; etc.).

When you add in COMMERCIAL USE, your insurance company has every right to DECLINE COVERAGE, if you have an incident occur during that commercial activity.

Protect yourself and your assets and make sure you have insurance coverage for any commercial driving you are taking part in.


----------

